# Leopard's wireless unstable?



## supanatral (Oct 27, 2007)

Does anyone else find wireless internet unstable when using leopard?

Sorry guys-i'm going to get hated for this but leopard sucks right now I have found 3 issues with it that I know to be a programming issue. It will get better, but in time.


----------



## fryke (Oct 27, 2007)

Couldn't say. First it didn't work at all (there's been an update for it already!), now it just works perfectly.


----------



## icemanjc (Oct 27, 2007)

supanatral said:


> Does anyone else find wireless internet unstable when using leopard?
> 
> Sorry guys-i'm going to get hated for this but leopard sucks right now I have found 3 issues with it that I know to be a programming issue. It will get better, but in time.



I think we all have has issues....
I have not had any problems with wireless internet.


----------



## supanatral (Oct 30, 2007)

well-I seriously hope they come out with an update that will fix my issue soon! I can't even use it. I am very dissapointed in Apple for putting out a OS that still has obvious issues. I mean, if you have a little usuability issue, thats one thing since its a very limited market that may do that and they probably weren't part of the beta testers. 

However, how can you put a product where quite obvious features don't work onto the market? I can't even use Leopard.


----------



## artov (Oct 30, 2007)

I have and have not: on my home WLAN, Leopard claims about a time out when it tried to login to the router. But at work (the same MacBook Pro) I actually get better signal, and no login problems.

I have being thinking on buying Apple's Airport Extreme. How does it work with Leopard?


----------



## fryke (Oct 30, 2007)

Same as it ever did?


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 30, 2007)

Wireless is the same if not better on a pure-G network.


----------



## aicul (Oct 31, 2007)

I did read somewhere something about "interface robustness" not being the same in the Leopard wireless connection.

However I do not know if this is the cause, nor - quite honestly - what kind of robust magic it supposedly does.

Maybe woth a look, anyone heard this also..?


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 31, 2007)

Leopard is supposed to do what IR did automatically. If you are getting interference, try changing the channel on your wireless router.


----------



## artov (Oct 31, 2007)

(#5 Funny thing happened: I tried my home wlan again, and it worked like there
has never been any problems.


----------

